# The perfect catfish for a 125gal?



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

I have been looking everywhere for a catfish that does not require brackish water, and is the perfect size for a 125 gallon aquarium. I'm not looking for one that gets upwards around 2 ft, just one that stays around 10-12 inches. I have had my eye on a pictus cat, but I'm finding they do not get nearly as big as some descriptions say, closer to 5 inches.

Any suggestions?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Common pleco get that big. Depending on what you want to house it with, it would be great for that setup. What else will be in the tank?


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> Common pleco get that big. Depending on what you want to house it with, it would be great for that setup. What else will be in the tank?


My bad, I should have mentioned that Plecos are out of the question. Bought one, realized how much of a mess they made in 2 days, and then returned it. I will be keeping South and Central American Cichlids in the tank.


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

Striped Raphael Catfish? Possibly, they only get 6 inches but are considered semi-aggressive and eat anything smaller than themselves usually


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Andarial said:


> Striped Raphael Catfish? Possibly, they only get 6 inches but are considered semi-aggressive and eat anything smaller than themselves usually


I did see those, and they have caught my eye. But I did also see they they only got around 5-6inches. Is there any catfish with the body style like an ID or Columbian Shark that doesnt require brackish water, and doesnt get 2 feet long?

And before someone mentions it, I do realize that a fish with that girth is going to create waste, just like a Pleco, just prefer something that is a bit more active than a pleco.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry dont mean to be too picky, just had this specific immage in my head.


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

Get a Red Tail man.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Adamson said:


> Get a Red Tail man.


Red tailed catfish fall into the "tankbuster" category and will need an aquarium in excess of few thousand gallons when fully grown. This is not a good fish for the home aquaria. If Jeremy Wade catches it on River Monsters, it's not a good fish for you to keep. :lol: 
Phractocephalus hemioliopterus (Red-tail Catfish) - Seriously Fish 
To read more about the tankbuster problem: 
Where do all those big fish keep going? | Blog | Practical Fishkeeping 
Will you support The Big Fish Campaign? | Blog | Practical Fishkeeping

What about a walking catfish? Just taking a look through our profiles looking for red tailed catfish I found them. Maybe just try typing in "catfish" to our profiles and see what comes up. I've found a bunch of things like that. Or try the advanced search feature at Seriously Fish (Advanced Search - Seriously Fish) You can search by all kinds of things including length and family.


----------



## Maxillius (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi the royal farlowella gets 8+ inch and a group of 4 would be perfect for your aquarium as they like to live in groups , they are also excelent cleaners and will eat anything , from flakes to frozen foods to zuccinies they also look awsome! in my aquarium profile its the one on the sword leaf you can probably get better pictures on the net!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, i was thinking in the "Royal" line too. There are larger whiptails (Rineloricaria, the species in our profiles is the smallest and thus suitable for more home aquaria but there are larger) and the Sturisoma (Farlowella-like) species.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

What about the Eclipse Catfish? Anyone kept these or know about them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

It seems they are more commonly called sun catfish. I thought I saw them at Petsmart once. Here is what seriously fish has to say about them: Horabagrus brachysoma (Sun Catfish) - Seriously Fish 

Have you checked out Planetcatfish.com?


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

I think I'm going with small school of Pictus catfish, though a little more expensive than most catfish, I get the look I'm going for plus more of them. Appreciate the help everyone, also digging the website you gave me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catfishkeeper1965 (5 mo ago)

CinBos said:


> What about the Eclipse Catfish? Anyone kept these or know about them?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes I have they are pretty neat catfish and usually get 10-14 inches but they also have a habit of eating tankmates small enough enough to fit in their mouth


----------



## Catfishkeeper1965 (5 mo ago)

So I am getting 125 gallon tank and need an idea for some native species of fish to put in it I live in Kentucky and was wondering if maybe some of you guys had ideas


----------

